# How to reset a Linksys E1000 router?



## hanayuki

Greetings.

My uncle just gave me a router to go along with my new laptop: HP: AMD Turion™ II. We use Suddenlink cable internet. The router worked quite well with the modem, my new laptop, and the desktop until my uncle suggested encrypting the router on my laptop. He changed the passkey and set it to "TKIP". I lost the connection immediately after. I tried using the new password he wrote down but it did not work. I also tried setting it back to AES and changing the passkey. It failed. 

The desktop still had internet connection, but the laptop did not. I used the reset button on the router as well as System Restore and a reboot and nothing helped. I then tried to rename the passkey again, tried to change it back to AES, and unplugged both the modem and the router, resetting them both and then plugging them back up. This resulted in my desktop losing connectivity, so I had to disconnect the router and hook the ethernet cord directly back into the modem to regain internet for the desktop.

I have no clue what I'm doing. Apparently, neither did my uncle. No one else around me seems to know either and Linksys support leaves much to be desired. 

I would really like to change it back to default but am unsure how. Will I have to replace the router? Or worse, the laptop?

I appreciate any help I may receive in making my home wireless again.


----------



## Old Rich

and welcome to the Forum

Linksys does not have that model on their support site . . can you look again for another model number?


----------



## Old Rich

This looks like your manual

http://home.cisco.com/assets/presskit/userguides/e1000_ug.pdf


----------



## johnwill

With power on the router, hold the reset button in for 15 seconds, it'll be reset to factory defaults.


----------



## hanayuki

Thanks to the both of you. I guess I wasn't holding the reset button in long enough. After doing that and reusing the setup cd that came with the router, it appears to have worked, I can't thank you guys enough. It's difficult to believe that something so simple was causing me so many problems. Thanks again, TSF. I appreciate it.


----------



## johnwill

No problem, that's what we do.


----------

